

A new green file format: WWF - kmfrk
http://www.saveaswwf.com/en/what-is-it.html

======
rcfox
Coming soon: A WWF file viewer that uses the revolutionary capabilities of ink
to allow you to read your files away from your computer. This will cut down on
the green house gas produced while generating the electricity needed to view
your files!

------
MattJ100
I'm intrigued. So many email signatures for example plead that you don't print
them out unless necessary.

Are there really people in the world who print out every email and document
they receive?

------
apu
Is this a joke? I can't tell.

